# A neo bloom, a neo leaf or both?



## Marco (Mar 19, 2017)

Neo. benihichou is one confused plant.

I think Naoki mentioned last blooming season that the bloom probably thought it was a leaf?

When the nub for this spike started to develop, i thought it was going to be a new growth. I was wrong..




benihichou (紅飛蝶) 01 - 03.19.17 by Marco, on Flickr



benihichou (紅飛蝶) 03 - 03.19.17 by Marco, on Flickr



benihichou (紅飛蝶) 02 - 03.19.17 by Marco, on Flickr

I will post updates photos as the bloom develops.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 19, 2017)

How interesting, or rather bizarre!
Neos are always capable of changing into something. haha


----------



## Marco (Mar 19, 2017)

Mods - I put this in the wrong section......Can it be moved to the "non-slipper photos" section?


----------



## abax (Mar 20, 2017)

Love the progression photos. The way the spike and bloom
unfolds is magical and it fooled you! Outstanding!


----------



## Jaljala (Mar 24, 2017)

Cool one !


----------

